# My hand at art!



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, this isn't the picture I did but I tried to upload the fused glass plate of a B.T. head I just did for our annual silent auction coming up this Sat. I'll try in the next screen This is ziggy, an original water color we bought 2 yrs. ago at the same silent auction.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh well, you get the gist! It was my first try at fusing glass. My Husbands sister has quite a hobby shop and does this for fun. I think i actually might like it, but boy, the supplies are really expensive....


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That is so cool!!! Great job....I'm sure it'll be a top seller!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Is fused glass another name for stained glass? 
You did very well, it really looks great, you should be proud of yourself. 
My SIL does stained glass and you've given me an idea....I might look at her doing one of Mollie and Windy.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Fused is different than stained glass, SIL also did stained but now just does this. Layers of glass are put on top of each other usually with something in between, the B.T. head was traced and cut out of copper paper, put between two pieces of glass with the edges around, then flakes of glass were put on the top glass of where I wanted the eye patches to be and also the eye glass. Then it is fired, If all turns out from the first firing, it is sanded and put on a form to make the indent (like a shallow plate) and the wave pattern then fired again. Really a process.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

That's really neat!! I wish I could do something as cool as that!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think, for a first time, that's pretty darned good....

and i love the other one. it's too bad i couldn't go today. this is the kind of stuff that i really like..very eclectic.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow!! Robin those are amazing!!! I really hope they do well, which i'm sure they will!!!! :biggrin:


----------

